# WiFi Networks Disappear in Windows 8.1



## BobbyS84 (May 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,

This seemed to me the most logical catagory to post this, I might post this in Windows 8 later because I'm not 100% sure if this is more of a Windows issue or a WiFi issue - anyway let me explain and I really hope someone can help me out!

I recently bought a HP Pavillion 15-n200ed laptop, it worked fine the first few days (only have it 15 days) so far BUT it has started doing the following which I just can't wrap my head around: I have two network devices in my house - the router connected to my cable modem AND the WiFi extender that boosts the signal of said router into the living room on the second floor; For some reason Windows seems to magically let both devices "disappear" entirely.
In other words, all available networks in the neighborhood it will show in the list - only the two that I use magically disappear out of the list every few hours/days. I can't find them anywhere and Windows will not connect to them anymore, obviously, as it's pretending they don't exist. lol

When I do a System Restore of a few days prior they will magically re-appear and Windows will happily connect to them until it happens again. So I think it's some kind of Update that gets installed maybe?
In my efforts to elliminate possibilities I uninstalled most of the HP software to see if that was downloading/altering something to the system (I can re-install them if necessary) but that doesn't appear to be it - so I think this is a Windows 8.1 issue?
My WiFi works fine on two other Windows 8.1 laptops around the house and on my ethernet-connected desktop (also Win 8.1). So it's definitely not the internet connection itself.

I've uploaded a picture with additional details of my system to my Photobucket-account: http://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s579/Bobby_Salomons/TeSuGu/depcde_zpsc96909ce.png

As said, I use Windows 8.1 but - a small note - I use Start Menu 8 that pretty much changes the start menu/desktop etc. back to Windows 7 style, so in case of instructions that's probably noteworthy.

I really hope someone can help because this is driving me crazy! 

Sincerely,

Bobby S.


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Can you see them on other devices such as a smart phone or other laptop?


----------



## BobbyS84 (May 21, 2014)

Yes. They work perfectly fine on other Win 8.1 laptops and a Win 8.1 desktop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> So I think it's some kind of Update that gets installed maybe?


Probably.

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from HP's web site.

To protect yourself from drivers being changed without your knowledge: Control Panel - Devices and Printers - right click on your computer icon - Device installation settings - select "No, let me choose what to do" and "Never install driver software from Windows Update."


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

What terry said.


----------



## BobbyS84 (May 21, 2014)

Hi Terry,

Looks like I'm one step further in finding the error! I went to the HP site, downloaded the latest driver for the latest wireless driver - after installation the WiFi instantly "stopped" so I rebooted, after I rebooted the WiFi was "up" BUT the error had returned: My two networks were gone.

So, in other words, I think it's the updated WiFi driver that (automatically?) installs and causes it to disappear. I restored my computer to pre-installation of the latest driver and it's now working again.
Any thoughts/suggestions?

Thanks so far,

Bobby.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What channel does your wireless network use? Is it on "auto select"? If so, does the network "disappear" when it goes to channel 12 or 13?

I'm guessing, perhaps partially or totally incorrectly, that you are in a region that uses Wi-Fi channels 1 through 13 (e.g., most of Europe) but the latest wireless driver is set to use only channels 1 through 11 (e.g., North America).


----------



## BobbyS84 (May 21, 2014)

Hi Terry,

I did have my channel on 12! I put it on 10 now and it works so far - I guess I'll have to see in the coming days/week if it stays that way. But I have a good feeling, thanks a bunch so far!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

